# One of my cats, Candi



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

This is Candi.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey there, I'm proud to announce I've found a solution to the world problem that is - not everybody loves cats. I will gather a highly skilled purrfessional team. We will attempt to clone Candi's eyes and then create a gene so that every cat born in the future will have her eyes. Problem = solved. The world is soon to encounter an unusual rise of the cat-loving population, which in turn will result in a revolution and that will be the day when cats rule the world.


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

What a Pretty looking cat!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

HeartofClass said:


> Hey there, I'm proud to announce I've found a solution to the world problem that is - not everybody loves cats. I will gather a highly skilled purrfessional team. We will attempt to clone Candi's eyes and then create a gene so that every cat born in the future will have her eyes. Problem = solved. The world is soon to encounter an unusual rise of the cat-loving population, which in turn will result in a revolution and that will be the day when cats rule the world.


 ahhh what a lovely comment to have made. everyone loves her eyes


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

DogLove3 said:


> What a Pretty looking cat!


Thank You


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

One more pic


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

omg what a gorg kitty i want her, can i have her? pleeeeeeeeeeease :001_wub:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

What a doll!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thnx both


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

She is stunning :001_wub: Looks like she is smiling in both pics


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

shes soooo pretty!
and how blue are her eyes, wow!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes a pretty girl, how old is she._


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous girl :001_wub: The second photo is fabulous :thumbup1:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks. She is 4 1/2 years old.


----------



## Twincats (Feb 24, 2012)

Lovely and yes, she has stunning eyes. She looks very wise too!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shes gorgeous! :001_wub: Is she a bi-colour?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes. oriental pointed bi colour


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I hope my kitties grow up to be as pretty as yours.  x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

your kitties are already pretty.


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

She is stunning Vicki, I love her markings. I love orientals and want one one day.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Not a cat fan (though more than Joey is it seems lol), but she is stunning.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

littlekitty said:


> She is stunning Vicki, I love her markings. I love orientals and want one one day.


Let me know when you do so I can steer you in the right direction for a good breeder. They are fun cats to live with...


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

DoggieBag said:


> Not a cat fan (though more than Joey is it seems lol), but she is stunning.


Thanks, means a lot coming from a non cat fan.


----------

